
Your Brain Treats a Blink Like a Tiny Nap - TheRealmccoy
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/06/blinking-sleep-eyes-closed-time-perception.html?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Science%20of%20Us%20-%20June%2020%2C%202017&utm_term=Subscription%20List%20-%20Science%20of%20Us%20%281%20Year%29
======
TheRealmccoy
This further enhances the fact that we must have a proper 7 to 8 hours sleep.

Also, to some extent why naps are refreshing.

Does it means that when we feel overwhelmed, just closing our eyes and sitting
still for only couple of minutes would help?

~~~
lmilcin
Probably would help your eyes but I don't think sitting with your eyes closed
for two hours would equal a two hour nap.

Have you ever spent your night not able to fall asleep, with your eyes closed?
Were you refreshed in the morning, or exactly opposite?

I think the error in the study is to suggest that the time perception has to
do with the brain sleeping. I think what happens is that our vision already
does a lot of tricks on us hiding some details, hiding the delay that it takes
to process visual stimuli, even creating details where there aren't any just
for our benefit. The time dilation can be another trick that we just don't yet
fully understand.

